# Will Houses Ever Be Affordable?



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Houses are very expensive, which is ridiculous, considering that they are a necessity for everyone, so I am wondering if they shall ever be affordable, and, by "affordable," I mean that a person will not need to borrow money that they shall need to spend twenty or thirty years paying back; that is why I currently still live with my parents, because houses are far too expensive.

Given all the advances in science and technology that have occurred, recently, I hope that houses shall eventually be no more expensive than a new vehicle or even a new household appliance.

What does everyone else say about this? Will houses ever be affordable?


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2020)

Sure if you moved in a place where it isn't expensive.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 7, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Sure if you moved in a place where it isn't expensive.



I am hoping to not ever move out of the town in which I currently live, where I have lived for my entire life, thus far, so I am hoping that an affordable house becomes available in my town, soon.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (May 7, 2020)

If I'm an American, I'd be more scared of the healthcare cost.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am hoping to not ever move out of the town in which I currently live, where I have lived for my entire life, thus far, so I am hoping that an affordable house becomes available in my town, soon.


Well that probably isn't going to happen so there goes that.


----------



## Yamato (May 8, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am hoping to not ever move out of the town in which I currently live, where I have lived for my entire life, thus far, so I am hoping that an affordable house becomes available in my town, soon.


Then too bad.

People don't need to stay in the same place all their lives. Sometimes work or relationships calls for something different, compromises and to move someplace else. I get the sentimental values of a hometown, but gotta let go sometimes if need be to live a better life and find a more affordable home.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2020)

Yeah get a good paying job.


----------



## Voyeur (May 8, 2020)

Affordable is subjective to where you live, but they are ultimately an investment.


----------



## Shrike (May 8, 2020)

How can they be affordable in that sense in any logical way? Take every component that went into that house separately and calculate the cost.

If you want affordable, build one yourself, just by the land somewhere where that land is cheap. Buy materials and start hammering and, oh yeah, just have enough skill for everything, especially plumbing.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2020)

I'm gonna say no. As the number of people increases, the need for living space increases. You can create land only to a certain extant. Land resources are finite. Urbanization will only drive prices up.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 8, 2020)

Why don't you look at those prefab houses on Amazon? 40k for a 1000 sq ft one. 10k for some land, and a bit more to get an experienced contractor to hook up the rest of your needs, probably at most ends up at 90k?

Some lf them are nicer than you can find and since they don't include everything you can have some customization ability.


----------



## blk (May 8, 2020)

The answers to this question are kinda self evident. 

For "cheap" housing, you have these possibilities:

1) Go to a place with cheap houses. 
Towns on the countryside/mountains with an old and decreasing population are usually the best bet. 
In Italy you can find very under populated and decadent towns of old people, where houses are sold for exactly 1 Euro. Which is obviously symbolic for what is a free house essentially. 
The caveat is that you have to repair them within one year of the purchase (which can be more or less expensive depending on the house condition and on how much you can repair it yourself). 

2) Buy cheap land, again probably on the countryside distant to big urban centers, and build a simple house by yourself (or with little help).
There are people who have done that and built a log cabin or something similar, which is obviously much much cheaper than a concrete and steel house.

3) Expand your definition of housing, or better yet shelters.
A shelter is a _need_, a concrete house with white fences in the wealthy white neighborhood is a _want_. 
Things like RVs or boats can also be shelters, there are people who live in them.
Most of them are quite cheaper than even low tier houses. 

4) Become wealthy. What is cheap or expensive is entirely relative to your net worth and income, so if you increase those enough most regular houses will effectively become cheap for you. 


Every possibility has its pros and cons but there you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2020)

You need to either move to a city with a low cost of living or get a job that pays you more. Those are your only two options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2020)

Yamato said:


> People don't need to stay in the same place all their lives. Sometimes work or relationships calls for something different, compromises and to move someplace else. I get the sentimental values of a hometown, but gotta let go sometimes if need be to live a better life and find a more affordable home.



I cannot speak for everyone, but I shall not allow my job to dictate where I live; instead, where I live shall dictate where I work.



Jimin said:


> I'm gonna say no. As the number of people increases, the need for living space increases. You can create land only to a certain extant. Land resources are finite. Urbanization will only drive prices up.



And yet, some of the members of this forum say that the world is not in danger of being overpopulated; if that were the case, how do they explain the increasing cost of land and houses?



RemChu said:


> Yeah get a good paying job.



I actually do have a well-paying job at this moment, but, even with that job, it still would take me years to save up sufficient money for a house.



Shrike said:


> If you want affordable, build one yourself, just by the land somewhere where that land is cheap. Buy materials and start hammering and, oh yeah, just have enough skill for everything, especially plumbing.



There actually is currently a vacant lot down the street where I live, but the lot alone is selling for $200,000; how can a bare patch of land be that expensive?



Nep Nep said:


> Why don't you look at those prefab houses on Amazon? 40k for a 1000 sq ft one. 10k for some land, and a bit more to get an experienced contractor to hook up the rest of your needs, probably at most ends up at 90k?
> 
> Some lf them are nicer than you can find and since they don't include everything you can have some customization ability.



That is very interesting, so I may possibly conduct further research into that, but such houses would need to be available near where I currently live.

@blk, I currently live no more than five minutes away from a major highway, which is very important, as it makes my commute to work much easier, so I am not willing to sacrifice that short commute to work. Also, accumulating wealth is not easy; it annoys me that people such as Jeff Bezos or Bill Gates have more money than they could ever spend in their lives; I know that they earned, fairly, but it still is annoying, when there there are countless people suffering from poverty, even today.


----------



## MarF (May 9, 2020)

Depends entirely on where you live and what you want. The land my family bought years ago gave us a big garden, two houses from the 1890's and an old barn for about 20k. 

Sure, we had destroy one of the houses and the barn, give the remaining house a proper floor rather than just wooden planks on dirt, replace most of the roof and the 1+ m thick boulder walls aren't great for phone connectivity and many other big and small things. But It's our property and I can count on the fact that the walls will still be standing when I'm long gone. Who knows, my family might still own the land 200 years from now.


On the point of taking a loan from a bank that you have to pay back for 20 years or more.... paying rent never stops, you'll do it until you die.

Paying off a bank loan will end though and then you'll even own the roof over your head.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot speak for everyone, but I shall not allow my job to dictate where I live; instead, where I live shall dictate where I work.





DemonDragonJ said:


> @blk, I currently live no more than five minutes away from a major highway, which is very important, as it makes my commute to work much easier, so I am not willing to sacrifice that short commute to work. Also, accumulating wealth is not easy; it annoys me that people such as Jeff Bezos or Bill Gates have more money than they could ever spend in their lives; I know that they earned, fairly, but it still is annoying, when there there are countless people suffering from poverty, even today.



Okay then your house will be more expensive.  I dunno why you're trying to argue your reasoning as if that will somehow lower housing costs.  Move or don't, its that simple.


----------



## Yamato (May 9, 2020)

He ain’t going anywhere


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2020)

IDK much rural areas but I do know most urban housing will only get worse. Look at the most urban cities in the world. Most young adults want to live there so the cost will only go up.

Some examples I can think of:
1. Hong Kong has cage beds. 
2. Tokyo literally has staff who rush riders into the train during rush hours.
3. The San Francisco Bay Area has extreme commuting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 9, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is very interesting, so I may possibly conduct further research into that, but such houses would need to be available near where I currently live.



No honey listen. The house is premade in a factory. They deliver it to you. Get a plot of land, get an estimate of the cost to customize a bathroom or two with appliances and appropriate plumbing, and then have it delivered and have the work done.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2020)

I've heard of mobile homes but I've never seen one for sale...

40,000.00 for the product. 4.50 for shipping. Sounds legit...

There's even a return policy... How in the world would that evem work?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> No honey listen. The house is premade in a factory. They deliver it to you. Get a plot of land, get an estimate of the cost to customize a bathroom or two with appliances and appropriate plumbing, and then have it delivered and have the work done.



As I said, before, there is a lot available only about a mile away from my house, but I currently do not have $200,000 to spare with which to purchase it.

Also, is it safe to presume that the houses are shipped to the destination piece by piece, and them, assembled at that location? It likely would not be possible, or at least very difficult, to move an entire house after it was already assembled.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2020)

How does a person even return a mobile home? Pay the same shipping fee back? Get docked 10 percent?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Sure if you moved in a place where it isn't expensive.


You're a banana, what would you know of the struggles of the upper evolutionary clade of Great Apes?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 9, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As I said, before, there is a lot available only about a mile away from my house, but I currently do not have $200,000 to spare with which to purchase it.
> 
> Also, is it safe to presume that the houses are shipped to the destination piece by piece, and them, assembled at that location? It likely would not be possible, or at least very difficult, to move an entire house after it was already assembled.



Depends on which company you use I think and which house you get. Some are a good deal and some aren't~ But when they're a good deal they're a really good deal.

200,000 is too much to pay for a piece of land, that's a stupid price. You could get a Victorian manor for that price in some parts of Georgia or Texas.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 9, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How does a person even return a mobile home? Pay the same shipping fee back? Get docked 10 percent?



Some of them are just frames to save you time and more intensive labor. Depends on the company and the model.


----------



## Karasu (May 9, 2020)

Step back from what most simply see as the only way to pursue home ownership. Like other's have suggested, buy a piece of land reasonably near the area you're in, and build. It can be done. There are simple and cost effective designs, materials, and techniques to use to make building a reality. Be willing to compromise. Investigate alternative building solutions, and be willing to invest your time and efforts.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2020)

IDK what I find more ridiculous...

These American mobile homes or these Hong Kong cage beds...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Depends on which company you use I think and which house you get. Some are a good deal and some aren't~ But when they're a good deal they're a really good deal.
> 
> 200,000 is too much to pay for a piece of land, that's a stupid price. You could get a Victorian manor for that price in some parts of Georgia or Texas.



Actually, there is a house for sale barely a mile from my current house, with a price of only $329,900, which is not too bad of a price, but I admit that I nervous about moving into my own house, since that will be an entirely new experience, for me.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Actually, there is a house for sale barely a mile from my current house, with a price of only $329,900, which is not too bad of a price, but I admit that I nervous about moving into my own house, since that will be an entirely new experience, for me.



If that's not at least 3000 sq ft I wouldn't pay quite that much.

I think 250k for 2000-2500 sq ft is ideal. Anything less is really affordable... relatively.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> If that's not at least 3000 sq ft I wouldn't pay quite that much.
> 
> I think 250k for 2000-2500 sq ft is ideal. Anything less is really affordable... relatively.



The listing for the house states that it has 1,158 square feet of living space, which I believe is less than the house in which I currently am living, but that is perfectly fine with me, since I do not need a large house for myself, and my current house is far too large for a single person.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The listing for the house states that it has 1,158 square feet of living space, which I believe is less than the house in which I currently am living, but that is perfectly fine with me, since I do not need a large house for myself, and my current house is far too large for a single person.



329,000 for fucking 1158 square feet? Where the fuck do you live Dubai? Fucking hell man. Move away. Wherever you live sucks massive dong.
It's not even about what's fine, they're taking you for a fucking ride value wise.

329,000... How about the seller pound my boipussy 329,000 times? 8U


----------



## Mintaka (May 14, 2020)

That's how much it costs here, on the low end.

Most are almost twice that amount.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The listing for the house states that it has 1,158 square feet of living space, which I believe is less than the house in which I currently am living, but that is perfectly fine with me, since I do not need a large house for myself, and my current house is far too large for a single person.


Ripoff.  I would have thought Western Massachusetts was cheaper than Eastern but I guess not.

Buy land in Texas and move out there.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2020)

DDJ probably lives in HK. Sounds like he wants a Causeway Bay apartment. This is why being sandwich class like me sucks...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> 329,000 for fucking 1158 square feet? Where the fuck do you live Dubai? Fucking hell man. Move away. Wherever you live sucks massive dong.
> It's not even about what's fine, they're taking you for a fucking ride value wise.
> 
> 329,000... How about the seller pound my boipussy 329,000 times? 8U



I live in New England, in the United States, which, apparently, is an expensive place to live.



Mider T said:


> Ripoff.  I would have thought Western Massachusetts was cheaper than Eastern but I guess not.
> 
> Buy land in Texas and move out there.



Texas is simply too drastic a change of scenery from my current location, plus, I shall be very far away from my friends and family, so, moving there is not an option.



Jimin said:


> DDJ probably lives in HK. Sounds like he wants a Causeway Bay apartment. This is why being sandwich class like me sucks...



If, by "HK," you are referring to Hong Kong, I do not live there; I live in the United States.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Texas is simply too drastic a change of scenery from my current location, plus, I shall be very far away from my friends and family, so, moving there is not an option.


You have a small circle right?  Thats apart of life.  You don't have to see your family everyday either.  It makes financial sense.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You have a small circle right?  Thats apart of life.  You don't have to see your family everyday either.  It makes financial sense.



I do not care if it makes financial sense; I will not leave the place where I have lived for my entire life, thus far; also, most people in Texas are far too conservative for my liking (conversely, I shall also not move to California, since most people there are too liberal for my liking).


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care if it makes financial sense; I will not leave the place where I have lived for my entire life, thus far; also, most people in Texas are far too conservative for my liking (conversely, I shall also not move to California, since most people there are too liberal for my liking).


So naive...not everywhere in Texas is ultra conservative just like not everywhere in California is ultra liberal.  And who cares if you have lived there your whole life?  That's anybody leaving the nest for the first time.

Man I thought you were logical.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Man I thought you were logical.



I am logical most of the time, but I am not mechanical or robotic; I do feel sentimental, at times.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not care if it makes financial sense; I will not leave the place where I have lived for my entire life, thus far; also, most people in Texas are far too conservative for my liking (conversely, I shall also not move to California, since most people there are too liberal for my liking).



Don't suffer just to stay in the same place. At least move to Vermont or some shit, there are some cheap places there.

Your family won't always be around, it doesn't hurt to learn to be able to live without their constant presence.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Don't suffer just to stay in the same place. At least move to Vermont or some shit, there are some cheap places there.



If I must move out of Massachusetts, I would choose New Hampshire, since taxes are lower and fireworks are legal there.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am logical most of the time, but I am not mechanical or robotic; I do feel sentimental, at times.


In this case its about the wrong thing, making you make foolish decisions.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2020)

Hmm, why are fireworks so important...?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Hmm, why are fireworks so important...?


He's a pyromaniac.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2020)

Someone made an offer on the house in which I was interested, which annoys me, since I never even had a chance to tour it, but, apparently, houses sell very quickly when they are inexpensive.


----------



## Smoke (May 16, 2020)

The houses are affordable.

The location, not so much.

I live in Western Washington. You won't find houses under 300k anymore, no matter how small or shitty. 

But once you cross the mountains, into shitty eastern Washington, the prices drop considerably.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

Sounds like the mountains are the natural barrier betwen the haves versus have nots...

Anyways, DDJ, if you do buy a HK place, make sure you buy me lunch to celebrate.


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> So naive...not everywhere in Texas is ultra conservative just like not everywhere in California is ultra liberal.  And who cares if you have lived there your whole life?  That's anybody leaving the nest for the first time.
> 
> Man I thought you were logical.






Yamato said:


> He ain’t going anywhere


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

Hey DDJ, let's street race in Macau after you buy that Causeway Bay apartment.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2020)

Cant ever see them dropping that much in NY for the forseeable future.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 9, 2020)

If I have not already said so, I now plan to move into my grandmother's house after she dies, but I obviously do not wish for her to die, at any time, soon; I will need to pay my brother for his half of her house, but that shall still save me great amounts of money compared to purchasing a completely new house.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2020)

Tiny houses baby!  Build in a shipping container!


----------



## Shanks (Aug 13, 2020)

For you guys who says 'houses are very expensive', try living in Sydney. An average house is about $1 million. Ideally, you need $2 million to get something decent in a good location. 

It ain't too bad though. If you can find opportunities to get a deposit and get a first mortgage, you'll be good. Good thing about living in a city with high cost of living and housing cost is that you can later sell your property and moved anywhere in the world later on.


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2020)

Come to think of it, housing prices should increase as we lose more land


----------



## Subarashii (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes.
There are things such as "bubbles" that "pop" and housing prices go wayyyyy down.  Plus, a never ending upward trend of housing prices (faster than inflation) is unsustainable.  But the price of housing also depends on where you live.  If you live in San Francisco, you're probably not going to be able to afford a house unless you're working in Silicon Valley.  If you live Mobile, AL though, it's much more affordable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 2, 2020)

Jim said:


> Come to think of it, housing prices should increase as we lose more land



Yes, that is how an economy functions; as a resource becomes rarer, its becomes more expensive, which is why I believe that this planet is overpopulated, but _*that is not a subject to discuss in this thread.*_ I am sorry for emphasizing those words so heavily, but I wished to stop any discussion of that subject before it began, having seen what has happened in the past.

As for the main subject of this thread, I plan to move into my grandmother's house, which she is leaving to me and my brother, so I shall need to pay for only his half, which shall save me a great amount of money compared to me purchasing an entirely new house.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As for the main subject of this thread, I plan to move into my grandmother's house, which she is leaving to me and my brother, so I shall need to pay for only his half, which shall save me a great amount of money compared to me purchasing an entirely new house.



And you will live with your parents until you grandmother passes away? What if she lives for another 10 years or even more? I hope she does but do you really want to live with your parents all that time?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2020)

Vagrant Tom said:


> And you will live with your parents until you grandmother passes away? What if she lives for another 10 years or even more? I hope she does but do you really want to live with your parents all that time?



That is certainly a dilemma; I do not wish for my grandmother to die, but I also do not wish to wait forever to move into her house. However, she currently is 90, so, as sad as it is to consider, death is only a matter of time for her, now; I have no doubt that I shall be very saddened by her death, but I also know that that occurrence is inevitable, so I need to prepare myself for it.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 20, 2020)

My advice (which is always right 100% of the time) is to leave your parents house and rent somewhere for a bit. A good opportunity to get some independence and live alone, especially if you have always lived at home. It's cliché but it's important life experience.

I see you are looking for romance but living with your parents is a super turn off, especially at your age. Even if you can convince them to wait until you move into your grandmothers house, you need to be quite far into the relationship to get to that conversation. For the first few months you aren't going to be talking about owning a house together and nesting, you just want the space to be together. Not just the sex but space to spend quality time together. You can't do that with your parents hanging about.

I know renting is a cost sink and people complain that, unlike a repayment mortgage, you don't get any closer to owning a house. But when you dig into it, you find that is not really as straightforward as it sounds. Repayment mortgages are made up of two components, paying the capital and paying the interest. For the first 5 years the majority of your monthly mortgage payment is interest. Very little is paying off the capital. Only later in the mortgage does the interest get low enough that a significant amount of the capital is getting paid every month. So mathematically, renting for a few years really doesn't make much difference t the early years of a mortgage.


As someone who moved out from their parents at 18 and has never had any help from any of my family (because I stopped talking to them all), I value independence more than money. I like to make my own way in life and do not to depend on others or feel an obligation because of some help they have given. I believe that standing on your own feet should be what everyone should aspire to. And so I strongly suggest you rent somewhere rather than waiting for whoever knows how long before getting that independence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Sep 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> 329,000 for fucking 1158 square feet? Where the fuck do you live Dubai? Fucking hell man. Move away. Wherever you live sucks massive dong.
> It's not even about what's fine, they're taking you for a fucking ride value wise.
> 
> 329,000... How about the seller pound my boipussy 329,000 times? 8U



Where I live, homes start at $600,000 for a 1800SF house. In Oakland, an 800SF 2bed 1 bath house sells for 1.1 Million. Life is rough out here in Nor Cal


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 28, 2020)

ulquihime_baby said:


> Where I live, homes start at $600,000 for a 1800SF house. In Oakland, an 800SF 2bed 1 bath house sells for 1.1 Million. Life is rough out here in Nor Cal



California and Florida suck ass, no surprise there.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Sep 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> California and Florida suck ass, no surprise there.


Sir, that's extremely offensive. Sure housing is extremely unaffordable, the whole state is on fire, there's no rent control in major cities, we have the highest sales tax percentage, registering your tags for a car can cost anywhere from $75-$700, and we have no way to predict earthquakes. 

But you know what we DO have? In-N-Out. And if that's not worth paying $2400/month in rent for a shitty apartment, then fuck me sideways and call me Sally because I don't know what else is.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 28, 2020)

ulquihime_baby said:


> Sir, that's extremely offensive. Sure housing is extremely unaffordable, the whole state is on fire, there's no rent control in major cities, we have the highest sales tax percentage, registering your tags for a car can cost anywhere from $75-$700, and we have no way to predict earthquakes.
> 
> But you know what we DO have? In-N-Out. And if that's not worth paying $2400/month in rent for a shitty apartment, then fuck me sideways and call me Sally because I don't know what else is.



Well lie down and spread those cheeks Sally.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Sep 28, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Well lie down and spread those cheeks Sally.


Alright, but I'm warning you, it might not be as easy as you think. I'm a 600 lb. bbw on account of all the In-N-Out


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 29, 2020)

ulquihime_baby said:


> Alright, but I'm warning you, it might not be as easy as you think. I'm a 600 lb. bbw on account of all the In-N-Out



Just don't eat me in the process and we're good.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Just don't eat me in the process and we're good.


Humans are pretty unhealthy to eat.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Sep 30, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Just don't eat me in the process and we're good.



no promises there, I mistake 2 ass cheeks as 2 hamburger buns & im going in.



Jim said:


> Humans are pretty unhealthy to eat.



ahhhh healthy-shmealthy. We’re here for a good time, not a long time.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 30, 2020)

ulquihime_baby said:


> no promises there, I mistake 2 ass cheeks as 2 hamburger buns & im going in.



At least eat my chest or something, my ass is my best sexual feature.


----------

